# GSP's



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

I am looking for a good breeder for GSP's.. i live in Alberta, if you know of a good breeder please post here. thanks in advance.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

How far away are you willing to look? I can recommend one I have personal experience with, and is well respected.


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

if thats your pointer in the avatar nice looking dog. Please send me the info. i was willing to drive to texas to pick a pup up. :beer: so anywhere north of mexico works for me...


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Actually that is my first GSP, he's almost 10 now.


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info you sent me.. :beer:


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Clyde Vetter, Wisconsin, one of the best trainers/breeders in the country.
http://www.sharpshooterskennel.com/

Sid Rhodes, Michigan, another excellent trainer, seems to have a very good line going, lots of champions per litter ratio.
http://www.versatiledogs.com/litters/hu ... _stud.html

Wally Wahl, North Dakota, excellent trainer and dogs at a price that won't break the bank.
http://sharptail0.tripod.com/home.html


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

thanks for those links as well.. :beer:


----------

